# FFC snowblower



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

anyone have experience with the ffc snowblower for a skid steer? looking at the 96" hi flow unit. going on an asv rc100 for hoa work clearing 69 driveways (no room next to aprons to pile snow) this idea is what got us the job anyways. this machine along with a 1 ton dump with blizzard 810 or an f350 pickup with 9.2 boss v with wings will be in this location working the roadways in conjunction with the asv.

any feedback on other blowers is welcome as well.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

In almost all situations with condo's I only use blowers. (not for the roads)
My blowers (3 total 66"/74"/74") are all Erskine and/or Bobcat brand.
For most situations, actually unless you are loading trucks, high flow is a waste of money. 
This is not just my opinion, it was also the techs from Erskine that instructed me to stay away from High Flow even though they are a more expensive blower.
I don't know if the Posi 100 is a H/F machine, but even if it is, machine breaks down & blower still works, unless you have a back up machine with high flow, you're S.O.L.
I'm glad to see you're thinking outside the box by using blowers. They are the best thing I ever bought. 
A few words of advice; the blowers will break down, (lots of moving parts) make sure you have electric over hydro controls in your machine, not the attachment control box that you attach to the side of your cab, try to use the most skilled guy/girl when it comes to running the blower, as the average guy that can use a bucket might suck with the blower, and last: I see you want a 96" blower, why?
I do 128 single drives with the 66" blower on a S185 Bobcat. The past two years we are able to clear the whole project in 3.5 hrs. to 5hrs. total time with snows up to 4".
Any more than 4" and we clear it two or three times.
Oh, two of the three blowers are back ups and I make sure we have a machine with electric controls on hand for a back up if needed. You will NEVER make up for the speed of a blower when it breaks and you need to finish with a truck or bucket.
Just ask guys like Paul (Neige) how fast blowers work!


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blowers*

Seconding what Blower Man stated about snow blowers, another possibility is the "Hydraulic

Drive Pronovost PUMA snow blower" for skid steer mount which will work well for you.

The "Pronovist PUMA Hydraulic Drive Snow Blower" can also be mounted on quick attach

mounts for front end loaders as well. The Hydraulic Drive PUMA has dual hydraulics for the

spout and chute controls. Adding one of Clarences impeller kits will make it even a more

efficient snow blower and nearly eliminate plugging.

Leon


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

After reading some of your posts Leon, I'm at a loss for what you are trying to say?!
I was trying to detail what works and the benefits of blowers in condominiums.
As for the Hydraulic drive, 2 of mine are Hydraulic and one is a chain drive. Is there a difference? Not really...
Sometimes you seem to sound like a sales guy for certain products. BTW, I have a pronovost blower also.
What is you experience with blowers?


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snowblowers etc.*

Hello.

All I wanted to add was the hydraulic Powered Pronovost Puma might be a better option for him which is what I was referring to in allowing the unit to be transferrred form acjine ot machine if needed.

I am a former diesel mechanic (semi retired) having worked in underground salt mining for 22 years.

I have no relationship with any company or manufacturer of snow blowers and I have stated that previously as well.

May I ask you if that is an L 90 Volvo in your Avatar?

Leon


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

leon;1080746 said:


> Hello.
> 
> May I ask you if that is an L 90 Volvo in your Avatar?
> 
> Leon


L60E (volvo)


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*snow blower*

I used an L70 when I worked on the surface.

More on the Puma Hydraluic snow blowers

the post 
snowblowers and HOA guys: need advice

Mine is no.27? and it has the upload for the hydraulic pumas


----------



## Jsch2000 (Feb 28, 2004)

Blowerman I am currently running an Erskine low flow blower. I was thinking about upgrading into a high flow skid steer. What exactly don't you like about the high flow? Why did Erskine say to stay away? Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i was wondering the same thing, blowerman i sent you a pm.


----------

